
Interviews with people who've made money in cryptocurrency - bdotdub
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/style/bitcoin-millionaires.html
======
dang
This is the seventh time this has been posted. It keeps getting flagged,
perhaps because of the linkbait title. If someone suggests a better title,
where better means "accurate and neutral and using representative language
from the article itself", we can change it.

I'm not sure there's a good discussion waiting to happen here, though. We'll
probably just get the n+1-th flamewar about bubbles and whatnot.

~~~
tim333
How about "Interviews with people who've made money in crypto"?

The article is quite interesting on the psychology of the thing.

~~~
dang
OK, changed. Too late for this one to matter but if it gets reposted we can
change it again.

------
ReverseCold
Is this the New York Times or BuzzFeed?

What a bad title.

------
throwacide
apparently this being reposted in the third position is a natural result of hn
ranking

